# Blue Laced Red Wyandottes



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

I have hatching eggs for sale or chicks for sale to those within driving distance.


I purchased my stock as adult birds that had been through Foley's cull process
to make it to started pullets and roos.

We are NPIP Cert in WV

I sold many dozens of these eggs last year and everyone was very pleased.

I have one Splash Rooster and one blue Rooster over 9 hens: 8 Blue and 1 black.














































They are laying so well, I can sell the eggs for $35 a dozen plus shipping of $13 if anyone is interested.

you can email or message me here - [email protected]


----------



## Steph in MT (Sep 26, 2004)

Do you think you'll have hatching eggs available around the first of April? I desperately need/want some more BLRWs but am going out of town the last week of April and don't want to start up the incubator till I'm back home- you know, Murphy's law and all...


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

I bought some & raised from chicks...they are some of the prettiest birds I have owned but the personality I didn't like & ended up selling all but 1. The kids have a policy that IF I sell any, we keep 1 to live out the rest of its life. Right now the 1 hen I have is just BARELY a year old & BROODY! Its driving me crazy cause my egg count is already low enough, 1 hen missing another sick and now this one is BROODY ! LOL Ahh the trials of owning poultry.

BEAUTIFUL birds by the way.

Pic #2, that's a Golden Laced Wyandotte isnt it?


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

Pic #2 - it is a black Blue laced - they look, essentially, the same - shades of color are a tad different. . . some judges judge them as GLW

Mine have the most laid back personalities. . .very friendly birds.

Steph - I will have them 1st of April, just let me know when you'd like them


----------



## Steph in MT (Sep 26, 2004)

Cool! I'll let ya know when we get back from our trip! Thanks!


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks!!!


----------



## DayBird (Jul 26, 2004)

Your pictures are very pretty. How many years have you been breeding the BLR Wyandottes?


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

This will be year two. We made an effort to buy the best adult stock we could find when we started though.


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

Shipping one order out to HT member yesterday!  thanks!!


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

oh!!! you ship?!! I thought we would have drive up.
cool!


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Very pretty birds.


----------



## craftyfarmgirl (Oct 24, 2011)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## scrapiron (Jul 23, 2011)

Do you still have eggs available?


----------



## Melnic (Nov 29, 2013)

Oh my! They are gorgeous girls! I currently don't have any more room in my coop but "if" or "when" I convince hubby we need a bigger coop, I have subscribed to this thread so I don't forget!


----------



## kimmom2five (Apr 19, 2009)

Those are such pretty birds. I am hoping that our HOA is going to start allowing us to start having chickens this year. I will have to keep these in mind.


----------

